

Google invests $200M in Texas wind farm - mtgx
http://gigaom.com/2013/01/09/google-invests-200m-in-texas-wind-farm-now-backed-a-hoover-dam-worth-of-clean-power/

======
tokenadult
Previous discussion of TechCrunch report:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5033742>

